# new owner and new member



## teckademics_gtr (Aug 12, 2007)

hey all just bought a 2005 nissan altima se-r love the car havent really drove it much but love the way the exhaust sounds and overall drive of it im coming form a 2002 acura cl type s just a quick question how do you de-badge it and how do you get the horrible dealer sticker goo crap off any sugestions thanks!!:woowoo:


----------



## Nismo27Ser (Aug 13, 2007)

easiest way to debadge it if you dont have access to a heat gun, is to use a hair dryer and go over one letter at a time slowly and warm it up....it will soften and come off easily...dont hold the heat too long in one spot...u dont wanna damage the clear coat.....any kind of residue can be taken off with windex pretty easily!!


----------



## teckademics_gtr (Aug 12, 2007)

oo ok thanks will do that as soon as i ge the car and th nismo fron supension package will that level out the look of the car if i were to just get the front part i think it said .9 in or somethin like that thanks.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I reccomend a piece of fishing line as well... slide it behind the letters once warm. this will cause no scratches and makes it easier to grab...


----------



## teckademics_gtr (Aug 12, 2007)

oo ok thanks


----------



## Gear Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Dental floss works good to if you don't fish.


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

As for the suspension, get the front AND the rear, your car will thank you and you will love the look, but love the ride even more.


----------

